# Anyone ever tried these lily bulbs?



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

From what i read you just drop them in and they grow. I grabbed them for only a 1.75 at walmart and dropped them but no change in the last 24 hours, still looking like hairy little walnuts lol. I started reading reviews about how they dont grow for some people and wondered if anyone here had any experience/advice/tips


----------



## Kiere (May 9, 2011)

I am trying to sprout these currently this is the advice Old Fish Lady gave me..

Plants bulb-if it has white fuzz on it-remove from the tank and wash it off and check it...if it is soft and mushy....its bad...toss it in the trash or compost pile...if it is still hard or firm to touch...wash and place in a dish of clean dechlorinated water in a sunny window for a few days and see if it will sprout......I get a 50/50 success on these bulbs......nice plants once they do grow......


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

If you find some don't sprout, you can send them to where ever it says on the back of the package and you'll get more for free. I think though, that you have to pay shipping...


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

Yeah im not sure if its worth it, or if its better to just buy more ) I hear that the ones they ship you, though they take their time, are better quality bulbs. this is my first time planting anything underwater so im impatiently waiting and wondering if itll work. I put them in a empty fishbowl with some water i changed out from one of my tanks, thinking maybe ammonia will boost it? XD


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I get a 50/50 success with them....it can take a week to months for some of them to sprout...I have had some sprout in just a couple of days but never grew more than an inch with one tiny leaf and others that are well over a foot tall with over 20 leaves and flowers that I can propagate off of and within 24 hours have new growth...I have made at least 10 plants from one bulb this way.....awesome looking lily with its reddish heart shaped leaves and white flowers...lots of interest in the tank and the Bettas love to nest under the floating lily pads.....

One that I have is over 10 years old- still hard as a rock with a tiny nub of growth and I have tried several different ways to get it to do something....and nothing.......not rotted but not growing...laffs....


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

lol ten years for a bulb is a long wait. Mine came with 3 bulbs, two small and one big, not sure if the size of the bulb will make a difference though. When i threw them in, one floated so i poked it down until it stayed, hopefully its still okay. Good to know they can work, they do look very pretty on the little cardboard container


----------



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)

I bought 5, So could have one per fish. It said it would
Grow in 30 days, if not, send it back. Well, 3 months later, I finally threw them away. They didn't even sprout. Declorinated water. Sun. 3 with rock, two just plants. Nothing.


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

One was mushy, one was hard in spots and just a little mushy and one was firm. I sat them next to the window, they get direct sun about 4 hours a day. Not sure if thats too much or not but i hope at least one blooms. My tank gets no direct sunlight so im not sure if they were the best choice. I wanted some java moss but petsmart and walmart neither had any when i went.


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

I had an odd expericence with these. I bought some when I first put Oscar in his 10 gl and nothing. I ended up taking it out and sat it next to it for like 6+ months and tossed it in there on a whim and bam sprouted within a week and grew insanely. Goofy things those bulbs are..


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

Thats interesting, i doubt ill send them back but ill keep them around and throw them in water from time to time if they dont spout. I got impatient and went to petsmart and grabbed a little live anubias to put in for now. His fake plant looks like an anubias and he loves it so hopefully he will love a real one even more. I also grabbed a liquid test kit and it seems ive cycled my 3 gallon tank! Ive been doing water changes daily for 6 weeks now with him in there, 50% a day to keep him safe, seems it worked  Im only hoping a live plant will keep the water even better!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

At least they don't come with snails.


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

True, but so far, 0 out of 3 have sprouted. Today i took them out and rinsed them off, going to let them dry then try again.


----------

